# Bye Bye Bits, poppy booked in to be spayed



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well last time I took Poppy we caught her just as she was coming into season, so couldn't have her spayed. Well just took her to the vets, and poor poppy is now booked in for spaying a week tomorrow (15th November). 

Can't believe how anxious I am thinking about it, was awake all last night thinking about it and I hadn't even booked her in then. Heaven knows what I will be like the night before.

Simon and Poppy (well I haven't told her yet)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Simon .. she may need a bit more Daddy love when she comes home ... shh I won't tell her just yet xxx

Get the baby vest ready .. it seems to be popular with other females dog owners on here xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks I don't think this will be going down as a chapter in the book. Can't see children liking chapter 7 Poppy loses her bits can you?

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No may be miss this part out of the story writing  ...


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhh poor Poppy, hope all goes smoothly xx


----------

